
HTTP/2 Performance Anti-Patterns - TobyGiacometti
https://www.codementor.io/tobygiacometti/http-2-performance-anti-patterns-7i7iec24n
======
merb
well the article is not 100% right, cause I still need to send a header for
every file. so if I concat 100 files it and send it, I only need to send one
header. while if I send 100 files I have 100 headers, while it probably is not
much (especially not in HTTP/2) it's still an overhead, so your mobile users
will not be happier with many small files.

~~~
WorldMaker
HTTP/2 uses compressed headers (this was often considered a problem with
HTTP/2 by detractors because the headers are a compressed binary block that
need to be decompressed and decoded to be read) and the benefits of smarter
item caching still mostly outweigh concatenation in HTTP/2.

This same also applies to the author's own Caveat section (that large
concatenated files compress better than a collection small files) because the
entire stream is compressed roughly in the same single compression stream,
which while not as well optimized as the case where the compression has access
to optimize a single full file, should adapt better to give better performance
with lots of individual files in the stream than compressing them all directly
as individual files.

~~~
TobyGiacometti
Thank you for your input! I have tweaked the Caveats section to better outline
that compression efficiency is usually not a problem.

